# Bike with a 1888 patent date



## Bozman (Oct 6, 2018)

Can anyone help me identify this bicycle. It has a serial number of 467 and a patent date of November 18, 1888! Headbadge is missing. 















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 6, 2018)

1898 is my guess.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 6, 2018)

@Bozman

*Any lubrication fittings on the crankcase.*

*Thick fenders braces ? .. pretty-much like a Miami-Built ?*

*How about the crank drive pin ... is one visible from
back of ring ?*

*If there is a drive pin ... is it round or rectangular ?*

*Lemme know.*

*..... patric*


----------



## Bozman (Oct 6, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> @Bozman
> 
> *Any lubrication fittings on the crankcase.*
> 
> ...



One piece crank. And it has a lubrication fitting on the top of the crank case. 

It appears to have never had mud guards.   


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 6, 2018)

Bozman said:


> One piece crank. And it has a lubrication fitting on the top of the crank case.
> 
> It appears to have never had mud guards.
> 
> ...





*Doood ... ya gots ta answer my questions about your machine 
if you expect identification help.*

*Help Me Help You .....*

*I'm about two hours into researching your bicycle.*

*Go back and answer my questions about your bicycles ..... I just can't make myself say ''please''.*


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2018)

1898 Hawthorne... I had one.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 6, 2018)

bricycle said:


> 1898 Hawthorne... I had one.





@bricycle 

*Just jump right in there, Bri !!*

*Bozman's machine has no upper steer-tube squeeze collar ..
to prison the lower bar stem.*

*Lack of that feature is more recent than 1898.*


----------



## locomotion (Oct 6, 2018)

might as well join these two post together
same chainrings and a lot of similar frame features
different headtube cups and top fork bolt, collar bolt (name??)
one seem to have east-west badge holes, the other has north-south badge holes


https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/let-me-know-model-this-bike-is.140384/


----------



## Bozman (Oct 6, 2018)

How about the crank drive pin ... is one visible from
back of ring ?

If there is a drive pin ... is it round or rectangular ?

No drive pin on the crank. It has a form fitted crank without the pin. 


Sorry about not answering the questions right the first time. Been working on 3 bikes at a time today. 



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 6, 2018)

That chain ring has a double D drive, that most usually associate with Westfield (Col. Pope, et al).

For a turn of century bike, 1898 patent (+/- a couple years), perhaps Dikeman may be the correct link.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 6, 2018)

Montgomery Wards - Hawthorne


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 6, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> That chain ring has a double D drive, that most usually associate with Westfield (Col. Pope, et al).
> View attachment 879668
> For a turn of century bike, 1898 patent (+/- a couple years), perhaps Dikeman may be the correct link.


----------

